# W/F "Golden Flyer" tank mounting?



## jd56 (Jan 25, 2014)

I recently picked up a nice condition Western Flyer Delta dual tanklight. Not having any correct W/F frames for this to mount to yet, I need someone to take a few pictures of their Golden and a Murray badged Strato Flite that is equipped with this tank.
The pics I need are of the frame without the tank but, showing the factory mounting tab on the head tube and if there is a rear frame mounted tab.
Because this tank is not a "forward thrust" style, meaning the headlight bezel protrudes past the head tube, the tank only rests on the backside of the head tube.
I have plenty pics of the bike with the tank mounted. Just not the frame.
Cadillacbike, I know you have or had one...can you help me out.

Here is what the tank looks like mounted on the Strato Flite.





And here is the tank I just picked up. Thanks Chris, you have made a middleweight guy very happy.




Now here is a western flyer frame with possibly the correct tab welded to the backside of the headtube. But, this was designed for a "forward thrust" tanklight and bezel.






Here is the frame married with the correct style tanklight, a late 60s Sabre Flyer...this too is a rare tank. 






Thanks in advance

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cadillacbike (Jan 25, 2014)

*golden flyer*

JD, Here are pics.


----------



## cadillacbike (Jan 25, 2014)

*pics*

here is another

 Am still learning how to post this pics.


----------



## cadillacbike (Jan 25, 2014)

*tank*

I hope this helps.



 My tab on the frame is the same.  Kevin


----------



## jd56 (Jan 25, 2014)

Kevin ....can you post a picture of the headtube showing the welded on tab. There are a couple variations of the bracket or butterfly tab?
Thanks


----------



## cadillacbike (Jan 25, 2014)

*tab*

Here you go.


----------



## 1959WFGF (Sep 7, 2014)

*1959 golden flyer tank*

Kevin,

I saw the pic of your 1959 western flyer golden flyer tank with dual head lights. Are you willing to sell it? Thanks


----------



## jd56 (Sep 7, 2014)

I for some reason forgot about this request of the innerds of a golden flyer tank mounting.
Thanks Kevin.
I do not have this u shaped channel brace on my tank.
First time I have seen this brace. Was this added,  you think?
I expected to see that frame bracket though. 











It's all about the Tanklights!!



How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 7, 2014)

*Tank*

JD gave me a heads up that someone might be looking for a tank........

The battery tray has some surface rust but it is solid and will clean up with a wire brush or light glass beading, I have not cleaned it or tested it, chrome is in really good shape, one of the lenses is cracked, $135 shipped.

Todd


----------



## 1959WFGF (Sep 7, 2014)

*1959 golden flyer tank*

here is my tank with the missing parts. do you know if the blinders on the lights will fit the golden flyer?


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 8, 2014)

1959WFGF said:


> here is my tank with the missing parts. do you know if the blinders on the lights will fit the golden flyer? View attachment 168032View attachment 168033




If your speaking about the tank above for sale, yes, they are the same and will fit.

My 59 Golden Flyer that we did into a little bobber approx. 6 months ago.


----------



## 1959WFGF (Sep 8, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you oldfart36 for the input and picture!!  It is greatly appreciated.


----------

